

RedBus Continues To Dominate In India, But That’s Not What Makes Them Special - diadara
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/21/redbus-continues-to-dominate-in-india-but-thats-not-what-makes-them-special/

======
skbohra123
I am really saddened by tech writers making false statements about India.
There are many wrong facts in the article, I wrote a response to the article
about what's wrong with it. Here it is
[http://www.geekybuddha.org/blog/2013/02/22/re-redbus-
continu...](http://www.geekybuddha.org/blog/2013/02/22/re-redbus-continues-to-
dominate-in-india-but-thats-not-what-makes-them-special/)

~~~
Expez
Thanks for taking the time to write this. This was definitely not techcrunch's
finest moment.

------
treskot
Although RedBus service is really good. Most of the facts mentioned here are
WRONG!

Starting with the image which I believe is of 'BMTC' which is a bus red in
color. So hence RedBus?

TechCrunch really needs a regional author, or at least take inputs from
others, or at least should do better research before writing fiction on a tech
blog.

~~~
test001only
That is actually bus used for commuting within Bangalore city and belongs to
BMTC. It is not a long distance bus and hence in no way relevant to redbus
website!

------
manojlds
The article is riddled with errors.

> They’re cheap compared to trains and flights

Trains are mostly way cheaper than buses. But there are not enough trains and
that's why people turn to buses.

And then there is the picture of a red bus on top. LOL. That bus has nothing
to do with RedBus and you cannot buy a ticket to travel in that bus from
RedBus, not now, not ever.

